# Flash Cart sites that accept PayPal?



## EphGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

So I am trying to get 1-2 new flash carts for my DSL handhelds, and I haven't purchased one in a few years. All the ones I am seeing, even on here, support ALIPAY or FASHIONPAY only. Is this how it is nowadays? Why isn't PayPal on anything?


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 4, 2013)

EphGirl said:


> So I am trying to get 1-2 new flash carts for my DSL handhelds, and I haven't purchased one in a few years. All the ones I am seeing, even on here, support ALIPAY or FASHIONPAY only. Is this how it is nowadays? Why isn't PayPal on anything?


Realhotstuff. You can use paypal, Visa giftcards, etc.


----------



## EphGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Realhotstuff. You can use paypal, Visa giftcards, etc.


You can vouch for that website?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 4, 2013)

EphGirl said:


> So I am trying to get 1-2 new flash carts for my DSL handhelds, and I haven't purchased one in a few years. All the ones I am seeing, even on here, support ALIPAY or FASHIONPAY only. Is this how it is nowadays? *Why isn't PayPal on anything?*


 
http://gbatemp.net/threads/paypal-cracking-down-on-flashcart-stores.324432/


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 4, 2013)

EphGirl said:


> You can vouch for that website?


Bought my r4 from them a long time ago, and just recently bought a DSTWO from them, which they have given tracking info for, and I should be getting within a few days.


----------



## qweasd123 (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.nds-card.com


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jan 5, 2013)

EphGirl said:


> You can vouch for that website?


Just got my EZFIV today from them, works great! Ordered it on the 1st!


----------



## Senbei Norimaki (Jan 5, 2013)

I got my old M3 Real from them many years ago from them.  i got my Acekard from them a couple of months back and I just got my Supercard from them yesterday.  I'll vouch for them.  They will even email you like a week later to ask you if everything is OK with your order.  I even pay them with my credit card instead of paypal.


----------



## EphGirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input you guys!! Appreciate it.


----------



## evandixon (Jan 7, 2013)

http://digitopz.com/
However, you have to contact them because their website does not support it directly.


----------



## cynful09 (Jan 7, 2013)

Realhotstuff.com can accept PayPal. Please contact [email protected] on how to proceed.


----------

